# jdbc Verbindung ohne Einrichten einer DSN möglich ?



## einGast (22. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ist es möglich eine jdbc-Verbindung aufzubauen, ohne vorher einen DSN einzurichten ?
Gibt es da besondere Treiber ?
Ich möchte mein Programm von CD starten können, ohne auf dem Rechner erst einen DSN einrichten zu müssen.

Bisher sieht der Quelltext zur jdbc-Verbindung wie üblich aus : 


```
try {
			//Treiber für JDBC-ODBC-Bridge
			Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
			// Connection-URL mit Angabe der Datenquelle (optreeDB)
			String url = "jdbc:odbc:optreeDB";
			con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, "User", "User");
			//Statementobjekt erzeugen
			stmt = con.createStatement();
		} catch (Exception e) {
			System.out.println("Fehler bei ODBC-JDBC-Bridge" + e);
		}
	}
```

geht das irgendwie ohne Angabe der URL ? Z.B. mit direkter Angabe der Datenbank ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Sep 2005)

DSN ??
Aber ne URL musst du angeben. 
Dass du ne Datenbank direkt von CD zum laufen kriegst mag ich mal starkt bezweifeln, da ja auch Daten gespeichert werden müssen


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Sep 2005)

```
getConnection("jdbc:odbc:DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=C:/pfad/zu/meiner/accesdatei.mdb;");
```


----------



## Gast (22. Sep 2005)

danke, so geht's !


----------

